# Amelia ~ Vest and Shorts Set ( Knitted )



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is my first ever pattern design.
I'm really pleased with it 

It is knitted in DK yarn and took approx 140g for the top and approx 130g for the shorts.

It measures 22" - 24" chest.

The pattern is available from Ravelry and costs £3

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amelia--vest-and-shorts-set


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

It's gorgeous - I m really tempted !


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Miss Molly, this is so sweet. I just love the edging you have on it and the embellishments are wonderful but most of all.....I LOVE THE ENTIRE THING!!!!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Stunning! Wish I had a little one.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Tracy it's perfect! I can't wait to get started on it!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's gorgeous and cute. It's different too. Lovely colour you chose adds to it. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Found it!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful Tracy. Now to buy it.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much ladies :-D :-D


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Found it, too. And bought it!
Now to hope that the new grand baby is a girl!
This would be a perfect gift!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

What size is pattern for x


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Cade's G'ma said:


> Found it, too. And bought it!
> Now to hope that the new grand baby is a girl!
> This would be a perfect gift!


Thank you. If you need this pattern to fit a baby you would have to knit it in 4 ply as in DK it will fit a 2 - 3 year old :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

crafty carol said:


> What size is pattern for x


It's 22" - 24" for a 2-3 year old :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Oh Tracy, how adorable is that! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Could be the project for my Alpaca :wink:
Been playing around with knitting Alpaca and Acrylic together, will post some pics later.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is wonderful, you did an amazing job....congratulations and thanks for posting in the Designers Pattern Shop.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Miss Molly, this is so sweet. I just love the edging you have on it and the embellishments are wonderful but most of all.....I LOVE THE ENTIRE THING!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> This is wonderful, you did an amazing job....congratulations and thanks for posting in the Designers Pattern Shop.


Thank you Jean.......I'm on to a second pattern now haha x


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you Jean.......I'm on to a second pattern now haha x


It's addictive and with each design you will learn something new and be inspired with other designs running thru your head....I love it!!!


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Here is my first ever pattern design.
> I'm really pleased with it


 I'm so blown away that it's your first design. The whole set is gorgeous.
:thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh Miss Molly, this is perfect. I don't know why I have been following all the little tops you KPers have been working on because I have no little ones to knit for. I have been fascinated by all that you are doing. I think I will buy this pattern just because it is so precious and someday I may want to make it for someone. Great, great job. Will be looking for more from you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

OK, I couldn't resist, I purchased the pattern and now just have to find someone to knit it for. Thank you Tracy for such a lovely pattern.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations and it is a sweet outfit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is just great! I love the little pants, too. Can't wait to see more of your lovely work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What an adorable set!


----------



## Emerald-girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Miss Molly I congratulate you for the pattern. I will buy it to thank you for keeping keeping your promise to produce the pattern and for your hard work.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a sweet outfit!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

What a beautiful set. Good for you.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Here is my first ever pattern design.
> I'm really pleased with it
> 
> It is knitted in DK yarn and took approx 140g for the top and approx 130g for the shorts.
> ...


Amazing! I love the teal color!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, CONGRATS, Tracy! Welcome to the world of design! This little set is just so sweet!!! Just had to purchase your first pattern! Much success to you! Looking forward to seeing more of your designs! :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to thank everybody for buying my pattern.
I hope you're pleased with it.
Thanks so much Lorraine for supporting me too :thumbup:
I don't think it will be a long term thing.....I may just "dabble" at designing patterns once in a while lol
The second pattern is almost ready ;-) :lol:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Its a lovely pattern and I am really enjoying knitting it :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the comment Jill. I'm pleased you're enjoying knitting it. I look forward to seeing your photo ;-)


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thanks for the comment Jill. I'm pleased you're enjoying knitting it. I look forward to seeing your photo ;-)


All being well it will be done tomorrow


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, love it!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so sweet!xx


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for a beautiful pattern, Tracy, I just printed it. Can't wait to start! Hopefully the first of many!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your comments.
I hope those who've bought my pattern, enjoy knitting it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Perfect


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Tracy, it's gorgeous, I am absolutely in love with it and am going to buy it right now!  You did a great job with it!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I brought the pattern last night as soon as I have finished what I am working on will knit it up as it is so pretty you did a fantasic job of writing out the pattern so easy to understand thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Tracy, it's gorgeous, I am absolutely in love with it and am going to buy it right now!  You did a great job with it!


Thank you so much Elena ~ I hope you like knitting it 
:-D :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Jenval said:


> I brought the pattern last night as soon as I have finished what I am working on will knit it up as it is so pretty you did a fantasic job of writing out the pattern so easy to understand thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Jen ~ I look forward to seeing your photos :thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I just bought the pattern. I also bought the one from Maybe Baby Designs so that I have a little difference in patterns and size. Thanks so much for all your hard work on this. Youi did an outstanding job.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kittys punkin said:


> I just bought the pattern. I also bought the one from Maybe Baby Designs so that I have a little difference in patterns and size. Thanks so much for all your hard work on this. Youi did an outstanding job.


Thank you for buying my pattern ~ I hope you enjoy knitting it :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for another darling pattern.
I have it book marked and will buy it as soon as I finish some of my WIP's.
I have 2 little friends who will be adorable in this.
Thanks for you time and effort. And TALENT.


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

Just bought the pattern. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Tracy, congratulations on designing a gorgeous vest and shorts set. They are so well done, and I love the colors. You're on a roll, and I'm sure we'll see some more designs from you.
Have a nice Easter..
Edie :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you to everybody who bought my pattern and thank you for all of your supportive comments :-D :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Ladies there is a small error on my pattern.....

on the "back" on the second set of pattern repeats on row 7 there is a k2tog at the end of the row that shouldn't be there.

I apologise for this and hope that it hasn't caused anybody a headache 
:-D


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

missmolly said:


> Ladies there is a small error on my pattern.....
> 
> on the "back" on the second set of pattern repeats on row 7 there is a k2tog at the end of the row that shouldn't be there.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tracy.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous little outfit!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Vicki :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Just to show you what this set looks like on a "child" lol

( ignore the shoes ~ I know they don't match haha ) xx


----------

